# Now you can claim to play FPS games to improve your vision!



## qubit (Oct 25, 2011)

Especially if you're a big fan of Unreal Tournament! 









> Unreal Tournament has been modded to treat amblyopia (Image: Epic Games)
> 
> It sounds like a teenager's dream: playing shoot-'em-up video games, on doctor's orders.
> 
> ...



New Scientists


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 25, 2011)

I knew it!!
I knew gaming was good for your eye muscles...
and DAMMIT we had to pay to have my Daughters lazy eye fixed...

Can't wait for the Lazy eyed Glaucoma study...LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> I knew it!!
> I knew gaming was good for your eye muscles...
> and DAMMIT we had to pay to have my Daughters lazy eye fixed...
> 
> *Can't wait for the Lazy eyed Glaucoma study*...LOL



is that were the introduce some funny cigs and games together LOL


----------



## qubit (Oct 25, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> I knew it!!
> I knew gaming was good for your eye muscles...
> and DAMMIT we had to pay to have my Daughters lazy eye fixed...
> 
> Can't wait for the Lazy eyed Glaucoma study...LOL



It might help me too. I recently had Bell's Palsy on the left side of my face, which has left me with a slight lingering weakness. Among it's various symptons and effects, it meant that I couldn't focus properly with my left eye. This is still true to this day, but it's less severe now. However, it does mean that I'm starting to develop a lazy eye, that I have to conciously correct, which oddly means that it's the _right_ eye that's looking the wrong way. I really must get round to see the optician about this, who is likely to say they can't do anything about this. 

I hope your daughter gets better soonest.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 26, 2011)

so how'd they fix the lazey eye... ive usually been told theres nothing they can do... and the patch didnt work. 

as for gaming ... i have noticed that i seem to respond to certain situations better than ppl who dont game... mostly when it comes to heavy traffic and idiots on the road lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 26, 2011)

bs they cant fix it BUT they cant pull your eye out of the socket and shorten 1 muscle on the proper side to straight the eye, what this effectively does is keep the eye from wandering off, its more effective with say glasses, example i have amblyopia and my lazy eye fights the corrective nature of my lenses but by going through surgery when my glasses are on aka anytime im awake the eye remains straight its only with glasses off that it wanders about.

but yes typically theres no real way to fix lazy eye currently. for me it would require new eyes and neuro surgery to alter how my brain actually uses my eyes.

so yea TL DR no real fix but theres interesting ways to minimize the effects.


----------



## hat (Oct 26, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> so how'd they fix the lazey eye... ive usually been told theres nothing they can do... and the patch didnt work.
> 
> as for gaming ... i have noticed that i seem to respond to certain situations better than ppl who dont game... mostly when it comes to heavy traffic and idiots on the road lol



I handle driving very well. Today I've had a guy driving down the wrong side of the road coming right at me for a head on collision (to his credit, some large vehicle was parked on the other side of the road and I had just turned on), and I didn't even twitch. I just backed off the hammer, braked, let him go through and continued on... meanwhile my mom's flipping out. I've also had incidents on the freeway what with people slowing down, dodging in and out of lanes and such... like this one guy who flew up alongside me and moved in front of me in dense traffic (for a freeway). I just backed off the hammer, let him pass, and all was well.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2011)

really?
i just feel kinda dizzy when i play FPS although for short time


----------



## qubit (Oct 27, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> really?
> i just feel kinda dizzy when i play FPS although for short time



One possible reason is lag. I've noticed that too. If your system is laggy due to performance, mouse smoothing or monitor input lag, then it can induce dizziness.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> One possible reason is lag. I've noticed that too. If your system is laggy due to performance, mouse smoothing or monitor input lag, then it can induce dizziness.



yeah could be, thats why now i prefer stategy than fps. maybe my rig need tweak a little


----------



## qubit (Oct 27, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yeah could be, thats why now i prefer stategy than fps. maybe my rig need tweak a little



Right, now I can give you a better answer (busy with work before). 

While the stuff I mentioned previously can cause this, there's also lots of other possible reasons. The very first is that playing fps games triggers motion sickness in some people and there's nothing you can do about it, which is really unfortunate. Believe it or not, I can feel this a bit too and I play Unreal Tournament 2004 very fast and twitchy. If one has a bit of lazy eye or other visual condition then they can also feel disoriented.

Try the following to reduce all lag to see if lag is causing this for you:

- Force vsync off in the nvidia driver
- Run UT
- Turn off mouse smoothing
- Set the resolution and details so that the system is doing well over 200fps consistently. This is important
- Use a CRT monitor if at all possible. If you're on an IPS LCD monitor, then it's no good. A good, fast TN display is critical here. The problem is that all 60Hz LCD monitors have some noticeable lag to them, which can ruin this test. A 120Hz monitor would really help here 

Move around the arena blasting bots and see how it feels - even just turning round with the mouse. With the system doing such high frame rates, lag will be reduced and screen tearing kept to a minimum.

If you don't have this game, you can pick it up for very little money nowadays and DRM-free from www.gog.com

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> Right, now I can give you a better answer (busy with work before).
> 
> While the stuff I mentioned previously can cause this, there's also lots of other possible reasons. The very first is that playing fps games triggers motion sickness in some people and there's nothing you can do about it, which is really unfortunate. Believe it or not, I can feel this a bit too and I play Unreal Tournament 2004 very fast and twitchy. If one has a bit of lazy eye or other visual condition then they can also feel disoriented.
> 
> ...


wow 
thanks alot, im gonna check it out


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 27, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> so how'd they fix the lazey eye... ive usually been told theres nothing they can do... and the patch didnt work.



They do a minor surgery to weaken the muscles on the strong eye to force the weak eye to work harder....It's a simple out patient procedure....



qubit said:


> I hope your daughter gets better soonest.


She was fully recovered within 8 days....The Dr. said the key is catching it ASAP...or they may have to do the surgery multiple times...

besides this she has had 7 other surgeries associated with Pierre Robin syndrome/stickler syndrome


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 27, 2011)

a team led by Somen Ghosh of the Micro Surgical Eye Clinic in Kolkata, India, reported that video game therapy improved the visual acuity of 10- to 18-year-olds with amblyopia, or "lazy eye".

wow. i have this. and this guy is in my city. i probably went to this place.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 29, 2011)

Games improve reaction times and they do require your eyes some heavy lifting to stay "in the game". There is only one disadvantage. Fixed display range. You can't get around that. Maybe 3D will change that, but i doubt that eye will behave any different when viewing actual 3D image or 3D image on a flat surface like we do now.


----------

